# DNR Cancels Spring Turkey: Coronavirus



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Thought I would start my April 1st routine early this year.

L & O


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

About gave me a heart attack.


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

Hmmmmmmm !!!!

https://thehuntingnews.com/the-first-turkey-season-canceled-due-to-coronavirus/


----------



## sureshotscott (Jul 7, 2011)

ban him


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Bump


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Ban him AGAIN!!!!


----------



## Slick Trick40 (Nov 25, 2012)

Haha! Good one


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I was about to post my piss&#^ off post by saying "Not Here"


----------

